# Panerai vs Rolex



## Bxstr (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking at purchasing either a Rolex Explorer 216570 Black or a Pam. Most likely a Pam with a 42mm case or somewhat close to that. I like both of them but want the watch that will attract the least amount of attention. I would think that the Pam would be more noticeable due to the size but once someone got up close they wouldn't know what the Pam was but probably would know what the Rolex was. Just want something that isn't going to get me mugged. LOL

Thanks


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Well..you answer your own question...take a look at the below 44 mm Pam thread..you may like something there


----------



## Bxstr (Dec 25, 2011)

Synequano said:


> Well..you answer your own question...take a look at the below 44 mm Pam thread..you may like something there


Thanks. So how do I answer my own question. Haha. I don't know which one would attract more attention.


----------



## cpayton (Jan 3, 2014)

I think the Rolex is quite a bit more understated and as far as anyone "getting in close".... They seldom do.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Worried about being mugged, them get a pocket watch.


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bxstr said:


> Thanks. So how do I answer my own question. Haha. I don't know which one would attract more attention.





Bxstr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking at purchasing either a Rolex Explorer 216570 Black or a Pam. Most likely a Pam with a 42mm case or somewhat close to that. I like both of them but want the watch that will attract the least amount of attention. I would think that the *Pam would be more noticeable due to the size *but once someone got up close they wouldn't know what the Pam was but probably *would know what the Rolex was.* Just want something that isn't going to get me mugged. LOL
> 
> Thanks


......


----------



## Bxstr (Dec 25, 2011)

cpayton said:


> I think the Rolex is quite a bit more understated and as far as anyone "getting in close".... They seldom do.


Great thanks!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

The Rolex would be more understated. It would be my choice between the two.


----------



## watchgeekwatchnut (Mar 6, 2012)

Panerai is more recognizable due to the case shape and size and Panerai as a brand is already popular so both brands are not under the radar imo. As for your choice? Which Panerai model arre you talking about? If it's PAM 424 vs 216570, then it's 424 for me. If it's PAM 312 vs 216570, then the Explorer 2 would be my choice.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

What a horrible way to decide what watch to buy: whether or not it's going to get you mugged!


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

Absolutely PANERAI!! You know where we are now


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer by a mile, that would be my choice against any panerai


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

I had the same choice. But I was deciding between the sub 14060 and a Panerai. It was close, but I decided to go with Pam. I love the look and feel of the Panerai. Maybe it also had something to do with the fact that I see so many Rolex's in my field (sales), that I wanted something a little more different. Panerai produces around 70,000 watches a year I believe, Rolex close to a million.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Everyone has a Rolex, especially a SS Sub. Other than the name, they go unnoticed much more than a Panerai IMO. I have more people comment on my Pam than my Rolex and the Rolex is much flashier. Both are very different watches, I would buy what you really want and what speaks to you.


----------



## G-F (Oct 16, 2010)

Get the Pam. They are easy to resell if you don't like it.

Rolex are really common. Finding the model you want is really easy. So start the hunt for the Pam.


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

I ve got a Rolex and Panerai, but if I had to have one watch I would go with the Panerai I like the rare factor of the watch......


----------



## pcardoza (Jul 20, 2009)

X2! My Rollie DSSD is nice, but at the end of the day, looks like a superb $500 watch instead of a $10k watch.....



jaychief said:


> I ve got a Rolex and Panerai, but if I had to have one watch I would go with the Panerai I like the rare factor of the watch......


----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)

How about getting a Grand Seiko, because muggers would think it's just Seiko and leave you alone. That way u get a luxury quality watch and stay below radar. Panerais are getting increasingly recognizable as an expensive watch and a rolex , well nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't worry, both watch will get you mugged ... LOL

If personal security is an issue, I would much rather wear a quality wear that will fly under the radar, like a Seiko Marinemaster 300m SBDX001.

If you must have a Rolex or PAM, I would get a Rolex Explorer 39mm (214270) and wear it with a NATO, or wear long sleeves all the times. 

But still, if you are worrying about mugging all the times, that would take the fun out of wearing a nice watch.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

I also have both, and can say that Panerai is noticed more. Or at least people comment on it more (Maybe they think the guy wearing the Rolex is a snob). 

If you don't want to get mugged, you shouldn't be putting yourself in places where that might happen. Stay out of the back alleys and gang neighborhoods when you're wearing your multi-thousand dollar watch. Don't let a prostitute take you back to her place, and don't accept a drink from strangers. 


If that's not an option, wear a digital Casio, or get your concealed carry permit. (I'm an instructor in Illinois, if that helps! Discounts for WIS! lol!)


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Small world. Me too in Pa. :-! I do several CCW classes a year.


Genebe said:


> If that's not an option, wear a digital Casio, or get your concealed carry permit. (*I'm an instructor in Illinois, if that helps!* Discounts for WIS! lol!)


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Buy whatever appeals to you the most. As for getting mugged, that's what insurance is for. Or you could always try to convince the burglar its a fake while being mugged at gun point.


----------



## Tallboyr (Mar 30, 2012)

To the uninitiated, they all look the same. To the media junkie, a rolex is worth more than any other watch. Depending on who you are, many would WANT to judge it a fake. If you are in this for sheer pleasure, just buy what you love and flip what you don't. Every time you look at it, you should feel WOW. 

P. S. Please don't let anyone get close to you because of the watch  and that doesn't just include the thugs


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

1.) Even the 40mm Luminor watches will wear/feel larger than the Rolexes (yes, even the 42mm cases) due to the thicknes and the CG. If you are looking for the smallest feeling Panerai, your best bet is to look at the 42mm Radiomirs.

2.) Rolexes are infinitely more recognizable to the average Joe, as such, they will garner more attention as being a pricey watch.


Buy what you like and get it insured. Easy, peasy.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> Worried about being mugged, them get a pocket watch.


Isn't getting mugged over a watch really something of the past, back when more people were wearing watches, and business types reliably had fancier watches? More often than not these days people don't wear watches at all, or if they wear one it's likely a relatively cheap sports tracker or smartwatch.

People are much more likely to have a phone that's actually worth something; how many people really have a watch that costs more than their (i)phone?


----------



## RacketBill2 (Jul 15, 2014)

If you really want the watch that will attract the least amount of attention then why buying or even thinking of buying ROLEX ?


----------



## RolexFan33 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi there, 

In my humble opinion...I think Panerai is more undercover. I've been wearing PAMs for about 6-7 years now and only watch lovers know what they are. In total, I've been complimented or asked about my watch about 3-4 times in total. Actually, that was when I was wearing my 312. My current 512...not a single person has even taken a second look. 

As for Rollies...everyone and their mother knows what they are and even without someone commenting on it, they'll know what it is and what it's worth.


----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

i also have both. i am extremely impressed by my rolex sub. it is far better than i expected. but the panerai is really fun to change the straps. i think my rolex gets noticed more, only because most people dont seem to realize what the panerai is... im not sure i can pick a favorite. its almost like choosing between children.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Panerai for looks, rolex for everythign else.


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

if you do not want to be flashy and be stealthy you would have better luck with the explorer 2.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Did someone say ..._Rolex vs. Panerai... _? 










On a more _on-topic_ note, I took both my €500 Steinhart (on bracelet) and my €5K Rolex (on NATO) on vacation and had several people asking me about the Steinhart, but only one nod towards the Rolex (& NATO). Point being you can use the strap / bracelet to "tone down" your watch - be it the Rolex or the Panerai ;-)


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

Travelller said:


> Did someone say ..._Rolex vs. Panerai... _?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By basing solely on your pictures, the panerai would get more attention


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

pacific17 said:


> By basing solely on your pictures, the panerai would get more attention


Maybe...
...or maybe not... ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/first-rolex-16600-swiss-dial-sea-dweller-886053.html


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

Travelller said:


> Maybe...
> ...or maybe not... ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/first-rolex-16600-swiss-dial-sea-dweller-886053.html


Size wise lol


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

pacific17 said:


> Size wise lol


doh! Well in that case, it's a good thing I haven't photographed my 16600 with my 217 yet... lol!!!


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

Travelller said:


> doh! Well in that case, it's a good thing I haven't photographed my 16600 with my 217 yet... lol!!!


LOL.


----------



## bizznatchers (Jan 25, 2009)

only you have the answers. you cant really go wrong with either watch. both are great daily wearers.


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

I have both and the SS Sub got more attention every time. My PAM only get notice by WIS. One lady seem to really want it for her husband asked if it was on sale at Macy's. I also wear mine with the rubber guard in Mexico without a second look from the salesmen at a luxury boutique.


----------



## Kon Peki (Jul 21, 2014)

pacific17 said:


> if you do not want to be flashy and be stealthy you would have better luck with the explorer 2.


It really depends on the Panerai. My 176 is very understated as is my brother's 292.


----------



## shawshank1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keep in mind that rolex's have more replicas. Chances are people in "low income" areas will think you're wearing a 10 dollar made in china rolex. On the other hand, not many people know of panerai. Only people in the watch world. So if you were to get mugged they'd def know a rolex but might think its fake or they wouldnt know what a panerai is. Regardless, I think if you're getting mugged, your watch is gone no matter what you wear. You can be wearing an old casio and they'd still take it.


----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

I think it's a different type of attention. As many have said here, the Rolex will get attention as a luxury watch as most people associate the Rolex brand with those attributes.

The Panerai will get attention for being a "different" watch that exudes quality and personality. People who know watches will likely see it as more "interesting" than the Rolex Sub, but the average Joe will just see it as being a "cool" watch that looks kind of expensive.

Since I like being slightly under the radar, I like the Panerai for that reason. But the Rolex Sub is a standard-bearer and institution of fine watchmaking.


Adam


----------



## iLuveketchup (Aug 28, 2014)

Carson said:


> I also wear mine with the rubber guard in Mexico without a second look from the salesmen at a luxury boutique.


wait.. you wear what ?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

iLuveketchup said:


> wait.. you wear what ?


 :-d


----------



## jayb1314 (Sep 17, 2013)

I went through the same conundrum and still currently am, only the models are slightly different.... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/better-all-around-day-day-watch-1170802.html


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

mpalmer said:


> The Rolex would be more understated. It would be my choice between the two.


+1


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Apples to Oranges..But I do not believe you will be mugged w/ either,but IF seriously worried then don't go w/ ROLEX as every1 recognizes that name.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Pam all the way. Every two bit salesman who ever made a large sale bought a rolex, it's the most know brand in the luxury watcj world. And a mugger would enjoy a good fake as well as a real one.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Why choose? Get both!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Every two bit salesman who ever made a large sale bought a rolex, it's the most know brand in the luxury watcj world.
> 
> e.


^^^Only Amateurs and pseudo-WIS would say this as a reason to not buy a watch that actually has deep and significant history.

Both are great companies, but the Exp1 is more under-the-radar on the wrist while possessing a meaningful story of the past.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## rasouth (Dec 29, 2013)

Well;I haven't sported my ro in a while ;my pams just make me smile more; I luv straps,took the stainless of the sub,put some michas and a montana leathers on it,the green isofrane is kool, but I go for the pams more & more
Think Im going to trade the ro for a pam 112 or a 000
Do ya need a 14060 u series


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

powerband said:


> ^^^Only Amateurs and pseudo-WIS would say this as a reason to not buy a watch that actually has deep and significant history.
> 
> Both are great companies, but the Exp1 is more under-the-radar on the wrist while possessing a meaningful story of the past.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Do not try to discredit me because you disagree with me. This conversation is about which will fly under the radar. Rolex puts out over 10 times the amount of watches pam does on a yearly basis and has a long history ties to bulletproof advertising, so yes, rolex is far more known. And speaking ohlf history you should know that rolex produced all the original pams, so if I am discrediting rolex history I am discrediting pams as well.


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

I have both now. Pam 111 and Explorer 2 black dial. Both great, but for a daily beater the 216570 is the winner. It's more comfortable to wear as an every day watch.

I wear my PAM more for going out and I love it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

If you are going to get mugged in the UK then get a Panerai cos no one here has ever heard of them, muggers included.

However everyone knows a Rolex, muggers included!!

Therefore taking the average non WIS mugger into account get the Panerai.

Or even better get the one you like the best.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

I bought a Rolex GMT Master in about 1982. It was my only watch except for the Seiko it replaced until 2000. In 2000 I was in Florence and went to the Panerai shop in front of the Duomo and was sold a Panerai Luminor Marina Automatic by a beautiful Italian female salesperson. Paid full list price but got an extra strap for it. I have never taken that Panerai off my wrist except for overhauls since then. And you know what, the Panerai is being overhauled now, and instead of wearing the Rolex, I am wearing an Anonimo I have in my collection. Rolex's are so common. Nothing wrong with Rolex, but Panerai is a bit more interesting to me. As for resale value, I see my Panerai selling used for much more than I paid for mine new.


----------

